# The memory could not be "read". :/



## woggly4 (11. April 2008)

Hallo, habe immer diesen Fehler bekommen, weswegen ich meinen Acc auch einfrieren lassen habe:



> ==============================================================================
> World of WarCraft (build 8125)
> 
> Exe:      D:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
> ...


(Wer den kompletten Fehlerbericht haben möchte, bekommt ihn auf Anfrage.)

Auf der FAQ-Seite von Blizzard zum Thema "Fehler #132" habe ich *alle* Lösungsversuche vorgenommen - ohne Erfolg.

Habe auch schon eine Mail an den technischen Support geschrieben, allerdings noch keine Antwort bekommen und dachte mir, vielleicht hatte hier in der Community ja schonmal jemand diesen Fehler und kann mir evtl. helfen.

Ich spiele unter XP, habe das Problem aber auch unter Vista und Linux. Habe schon den RAM ausgetauscht und sogar mehrere Festplatten verwendet. Hinzuzufügen sei noch, dass ich diese Problem nur bei WoW habe - andere Spiele laufen problemlos.


Mein System:
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 3200+
RAM: 1 GB
Grafikkarte: G-Force 6600GT


Selbstverständlich sind alle Treiber up-2-date!
Wenn jemand zu dem Thema etwas weiß, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn derjenige mir hier helfen könnte.

Auch wenn mein Acc eingefroren ist, kann ich Lösungsanregungen mit einem Testaccount testen.



LG
woggly4


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Hallo Florian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, dass dir hier niemand helfen kann!
Kuck mal lieber ins Blizzard technik Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (11. April 2008)

AUUUU!

Schick mal pls ganzen fehler bericht kenne mich damit aus!


----------



## Kimbini (11. April 2008)

versuch mal, die aktuellesten grafikkartentreiber einzuspielen. (nicht auf die Windows-Updatefunktion verlassen, sondern selbst auf der HP des Herstellers nachsehen!) Das hat bei meinem fehler 132 wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## Magnolobo (11. April 2008)

Ich hatte die Fehlermeldung vor einiger Zeit auch.
Es stellte sich heraus, das einer meiner RAM-Riegel defekt war.
Nach dem Austausch lief alles wieder wunderbar.


----------



## luziver (11. April 2008)

Unt kontroliere deinen arbeitsspeicher , hatte auch die fehlermeldung, speicher gewechselt, alles wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (11. April 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> versuch mal, die aktuellesten grafikkartentreiber einzuspielen. (nicht auf die Windows-Updatefunktion verlassen, sondern selbst auf der HP des Herstellers nachsehen!) Das hat bei meinem fehler 132 wunderbar geklappt!




Er sagte doch das alle Treiber uptodate sind...


----------



## woggly4 (11. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hallo Florian
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Frage dort stellen kann, weil mir nur ein Testaccount zur Verfügung steht und das Forum die Charaktere nicht erkennt.



Megamage schrieb:


> Schick mal pls ganzen fehler bericht kenne mich damit aus!


Hast PN.

(Mach das nur über PN, da der Fehlerbericht das Forum hier "sprengen" würde.)




Kimbini schrieb:


> versuch mal, die aktuellesten grafikkartentreiber einzuspielen. (nicht auf die Windows-Updatefunktion verlassen, sondern selbst auf der HP des Herstellers nachsehen!) Das hat bei meinem fehler 132 wunderbar geklappt!


Ich lade die Treiber immer von nvidia.de direkt runter.




Magnolobo schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Fehlermeldung vor einiger Zeit auch.
> Es stellte sich heraus, das einer meiner RAM-Riegel defekt war.
> Nach dem Austausch lief alles wieder wunderbar.





luziver schrieb:


> Unt kontroliere deinen arbeitsspeicher , hatte auch die fehlermeldung, speicher gewechselt, alles wieder gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich auch bereits schon gemacht - ohne Erfolg.
Verstehe auch nicht, warum der Speicher bei WoW defekt sein soll und bei anderen Games _nie_ ein derartiger Fehler auftrat.


----------



## Itarus (11. April 2008)

Schon mal WoW komplett neu installiert oder die ordner:
WTF
Cache
Interface

gelöscht?

Das ist die Universallöung für viele WoW Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (11. April 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> Schon mal WoW komplett neu installiert oder die ordner:
> WTF
> Cache
> Interface
> ...


Alles schon gemacht.

Habe sogar WoW auf einem anderen Rechner installiert und dann den World of Warcraft-Ordner auf meinen PC kopiert.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. April 2008)

Also du hast ALLES schon gemacht und NICHTS hat geholfen?

Tja, dann ist wohl WoW nicht das Spiel, was von dir gespielt werden will ... Oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitofdead (11. April 2008)

direkt x 9


----------



## Schwuuu (11. April 2008)

denke auch das du das mal im blizz forum posten solltest ins technische hilfforum.
hab auch manchmal im monat den kleinen abstürzer naja da klick ich auf senden dann hab ich wieder meine ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (11. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> AUUUU!
> 
> Schick mal pls ganzen fehler bericht kenne mich damit aus!



SoooSooo : Du hast 9 70 iger die alle BT raiden und kennst dich gut mit fehlermeldungen aus.
Ich glaub eher hinterm rechner hockt son 11 jähriges ads opfer das zuhause ned genug aufmerksamkeit griegt. Erbärmlich !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batousaii (11. April 2008)

Nur weil jemand meint er kennt sich damit aus, musst du doch nich gleich sagen das da nur ein 11 jähriges kleines Kind hinter sitzt das an ADS leidet Oo...

Ist doch gut das sich jemand meldet der vielleich helfen kann


----------



## Göttlich (11. April 2008)

fehler 131 und 132 führen meist auf den arbeitsspeicher zurück hatte  ich früher auch mal angefangen hatte es das es mir die bodentexturen und so zeug bis in den himmel zog später war es dann soweit das ich manche gebiete gar nicht mehr betretten konnte lief dann extra ein Ram überprüfungstool rüberlaufen (diese tools gibt es normal nicht für privat personen sondern  für händler etc die reperaturen anbieten ) darauf hin konnte ich erkennen das  ein speicherblock auf der Ram einheit 2 fehler aufwies weswegen er die blöcke übersprang und diverse fehler wie grafik und abstürtze


----------



## Krushaak (11. April 2008)

Wie das andere schon beschrieben haben, liegts sicher am Arbeitsspeicher.
Ich hatte die Fehlermeldung auch schon.
Einmal als einer der RAM-Chips defekt war und beim anderen mal, weil der Speicher voll ausgelastet war und die Windows-Auslagerungsdatei Probleme hatte.

Wirklich helfen kann ich dir leider nicht.
Ich würde nur empfehlen, dass du dich nach einem "Test-Programm" für Arbeitsspeicher umschaust.
Ich weiß nicht, obs sowas auch als freeware gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten wär der Gang zum PC-Fachgeschäft ne sinnvolle Lösung, da man dir da sicher helfen kann.

MfG


----------



## Galbadia (11. April 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> SoooSooo : Du hast 9 70 iger die alle BT raiden und kennst dich gut mit fehlermeldungen aus.
> Ich glaub eher hinterm rechner hockt son 11 jähriges ads opfer das zuhause ned genug aufmerksamkeit griegt. Erbärmlich !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also um ehrlich zu sein, du bist Erbärmlich.
Es gibt auch Leute die sich nunmal mit sowas auskennen. Und das man 9 70er hat die alle BT raiden heisst nicht das man sich mit sowas auskennen muss. Erst denken bevor man sowas schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

@topic 

Ist echt ne Verzwicktelage, wenn du wenigstens in Blizztechnik Forum reinkämst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst musst du mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis nachfragen ob einer WoW spielt und dir seine Accountinfos gibt, damit du wenigstens im Forum nachfragen kannst. Ich hoffe das es Megamage schafft dir zuhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Crystania (11. April 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> SoooSooo : Du hast 9 70 iger die alle BT raiden und kennst dich gut mit fehlermeldungen aus.
> Ich glaub eher hinterm rechner hockt son 11 jähriges ads opfer das zuhause ned genug aufmerksamkeit griegt. Erbärmlich !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat BT doch nix damit zu tun -.-


----------



## Mindista (11. April 2008)

den gleichen fehler hatte ich auch, hab dann erstmal alle addons rausgeschmissen und nu kommt er nicht mehr, werde demnächst wohl alle addons durchtesten, um zu sehen welches den fehler bei mir verursacht, war auch gleicher fehlercode.

ps, habe auch ähnliches system wie du.


----------



## oens (11. April 2008)

ich hatte diesen fehler auf meiner alten hardware mal...aber nur wenn ich die gpu und/oder cpu etwas höher als "normal" getaktet hatte...originaltaktung und der fehler war weg...könnte aber evtl auch an der höheren wärmeentwicklung gelegen haben...


----------



## Kamiya (11. April 2008)

The instruction at "0x0054CE15" referenced memory at "0xC1531A9F".
The memory could not be "read".

Würde mal meinen ist halt der Arbeitspeicher.
Der muss jetzt nicht zwingend defekt sein, manchmal reicht auch nen kleiner durchhänger vom PC oder der Arbeitsspeicher ist einfach nur zum erbrechen voll...


----------



## woggly4 (11. April 2008)

Kamiya schrieb:


> The instruction at "0x0054CE15" referenced memory at "0xC1531A9F".
> The memory could not be "read".
> 
> Würde mal meinen ist halt der Arbeitspeicher.
> Der muss jetzt nicht zwingend defekt sein, manchmal reicht auch nen kleiner durchhänger vom PC oder der Arbeitsspeicher ist einfach nur zum erbrechen voll...


Hm, bei dxdiag steht: "Auslagerungsdatei: 563 MB verwendet, 2406 MB verfügbar".
Also brechend voll denke ich mal ist sie nicht.

Und an alle anderen: Danke für die Hilfe, aber entweder habe ich eure Lösungsvorschläge schon durchgeführt (RAM wechseln, RAM prüfen) oder ich kann sie nicht ausführen (ins Blizz-Tech-Forum schreiben). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






oens schrieb:


> ich hatte diesen fehler auf meiner alten hardware mal...aber nur wenn ich die gpu und/oder cpu etwas höher als "normal" getaktet hatte...originaltaktung und der fehler war weg...könnte aber evtl auch an der höheren wärmeentwicklung gelegen haben...


"Normal" getaktet tritt der Fehler trotzdem auf.


----------



## Kamiya (11. April 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Hm, bei dxdiag steht: "Auslagerungsdatei: 563 MB verwendet, 2406 MB verfügbar".
> Also brechend voll denke ich mal ist sie nicht.




Die Auslagerungsdatei ist nicht der Arbeitspeicher. 
Das ist eine Datei, die auf der Festplatte liegt. Da fliegen alle Daten rein, die der Arbeitspeicher nicht mehr aufnehmen kann, weil er voll ist.
Wenn man jetzt Daten aus der Auslagerungsdatei braucht, dann dauert das natürlich wesentlich länger die zu laden, als ausm Speicher. Das kann schonmal zum Absturz einiger Anwendungen führen.


----------



## woggly4 (11. April 2008)

Kamiya schrieb:


> Die Auslagerungsdatei ist nicht der Arbeitspeicher.
> Das ist eine Datei, die auf der Festplatte liegt. Da fliegen alle Daten rein, die der Arbeitspeicher nicht mehr aufnehmen kann, weil er voll ist.
> Wenn man jetzt Daten aus der Auslagerungsdatei braucht, dann dauert das natürlich wesentlich länger die zu laden, als ausm Speicher. Das kann schonmal zum Absturz einiger Anwendungen führen.


Heißt im Klartext ich brauche mehr Arbeitsspeicher?

//edit:
Habe mal mit TuneUp Memory Optimizer den Arbeitsspeicher optimiert und den mal beim Spielen mitlaufen lassen. Also WoW beansprucht schon eine ganze Menge und dort am Ende wo die Kurve schlagartig nach oben geht, habe ich den Fehler per "Ok" weggeklickt.
http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1395/pavcxeo9_jpg.htm


----------



## Kamiya (11. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es nun daran liegt...ist ja nur ne Vermutung.
Wie sehr dein Speicher beim zocken nun wirklich ausgelastet ist, weiß ich nicht.
In der Auslagerungsdatei liegt irgendwie immer was, auch wenn der Speicher noch halb leer ist. Dann aber meistens Sachen, die du grad nicht verwendest.

Je nach Einstellungen verbraucht WoW ja auch unterschiedlich viel RAM...bei mir waren es bis zu 1GB.
Und das Betriebessystem selbst braucht ja auch noch was. ca 200-300MB
dann kommen eventuell noch irgendwelche Anwendungen wie nen Musicplayer oder nen Internet Browser dazu, die du neben WoW laufen hast. 
Dann kommt man schonmal gut und gerne auf 1,3 - 1,4GB...da ist Luft schon ziemlich dünn, wenn du nur 1GB hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: wenn du sehen willst, was dein Speicher grad so verbraucht, dann schau im Task Manager unter dem Punkt Systemleistung > "Physikalischer Speicher" nach.


----------



## Ematra (12. April 2008)

Da würde ich aber auch sehr stark auf einen defekten RAM-Riegel tippen. Vermutlich findet sich der defekte Teil irgendwo am "Rand" des Riegels. Das würde erklären, warum der Fehler sonst nicht auftritt. WoW verbraucht ja doch ne ganze Menge Systemressourcen und belegt jede Menge Speicher, vermutlich auch solchen, den andere Programme normalerweise nicht beanspruchen.


----------



## Ematra (12. April 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Heißt im Klartext ich brauche mehr Arbeitsspeicher?




Das heißt im Klartext, dass vermutlich einer Deiner Speicherriegel kaputt ist. Schmeiß die mal raus, einen nach dem anderen, und schau mal, ob es dann geht. Wenn Du den Übeltäter findest, Ersatz beschaffen.


----------



## MadCatMK2 (12. April 2008)

Oder dein Mainboard is kaputt


----------



## woggly4 (12. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Das heißt im Klartext, dass vermutlich einer Deiner Speicherriegel kaputt ist. Schmeiß die mal raus, einen nach dem anderen, und schau mal, ob es dann geht. Wenn Du den Übeltäter findest, Ersatz beschaffen.


Okay, das werde ich dann mal ausprobieren. Habe zwar mit dem Windows Memory Diagnostic-Tool den RAM getestet, aber mal sehen, ob dein Tipp villeicht doch hilft.




MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Oder dein Mainboard is kaputt


Wenn alles andere nichts hilft, scheint mir das auch warscheinlich - aber erstmal nochmal den RAM tauschen/ausbauen.


----------



## woggly4 (18. April 2008)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal den RAM mit Windows Memory Diagnostic überprüft und es sind *keine* Fehler aufgetreten. Ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln - vielleicht liegt es dann ja doch am Mainboard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Der Support hat immer noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Adonde (18. April 2008)

hatte/hab das Problem bei wc3 weshalb ich das nicht spielen kann...hat vor ca 3-4 jahren mit nem 266er ram angefangen da mein mainboard nichts anderes nimmt auch als ich formatiert hatte etc. lief es nicht , mit nem anderen RAM-Riegel dann aber ohne Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. April 2008)

Hallo ... Was auch sein könnte, das der Zusatzspeicher auf der GraKa nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, tausch mal die GraKa aus, und versuch es dann.


----------



## ShockTod (18. April 2008)

Hi,

habe auch ein ähnliches Problem gehabt nach dem ich bissel an meinem Rechner gepfuscht habe. 
Ebenfalls Athlon 3200 1GB ram und GF6600.

Versuch es doch mal so:

Den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher mit 768 - 1536 Benutzer definiert vorgeben.

Wenn das alleine nicht hilf und du 2*512MB Riegel drinne hast, einen raus dann probieren und anschliesend denn anderen.

Evt. noch ma nach schauen ob im Bios für die Ram alles richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## woggly4 (18. April 2008)

ShockTod schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal so:
> 
> Den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher mit 768 - 1536 Benutzer definiert vorgeben.


Der ist automatisch so vorgegeben.



ShockTod schrieb:


> Wenn das alleine nicht hilf und du 2*512MB Riegel drinne hast, einen raus dann probieren und anschliesend denn anderen.


Habe jetzt alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert.
Meine Änderungen:
- Riegel 2 auf Slot 2 (alleine)
- Riegel 1 auf Slot 1 (alleine)
- Riegel 2 auf Slot 1 (alleine)
- Riegel 1 auf Slot 2 (alleine)
- Riegel 2 auf Slot 1 und Riegel 1 auf Slot 2 (zusammen)

Alles hat nichts gebracht.



ShockTod schrieb:


> Evt. noch ma nach schauen ob im Bios für die Ram alles richtig eingestellt ist.


Da war die Voltage auf +0.20V - habe das auf +0.00V zurückgeschraubt - hatte das damals geändert, weil ich manchmal Bluescreens unter Vista hatte. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Adonde schrieb:


> hatte/hab das Problem bei wc3 weshalb ich das nicht spielen kann...hat vor ca 3-4 jahren mit nem 266er ram angefangen da mein mainboard nichts anderes nimmt auch als ich formatiert hatte etc. lief es nicht , mit nem anderen RAM-Riegel dann aber ohne Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, werde mal versuchen an andere Riegel ranzukommen. Das komische ist aber, dass die Memory Tests immer positiv verlaufen sind und ich diese Probleme auch nur bei WoW habe.




Caliostra schrieb:


> Hallo ... Was auch sein könnte, das der Zusatzspeicher auf der GraKa nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, tausch mal die GraKa aus, und versuch es dann.


Das könnte auch sein - werde mal versuchen an eine andere Grafikkarte ranzukommen - dort gilt aber auch das gleiche wie oben: Habe die Probleme nur bei WoW und konnte ja, bevor dieser Fehler immer aufgetreten ist, schon WoW spielen - komisch komisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danke aber @all für die Tipps! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer-fliege (19. April 2008)

habe *genau* das gleiche prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will auch endlich wieder wow spielen - hab auch alls ausprobiert, was hier im forum steht und auf der seite von blizzard.... bringt nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


habe auch das gleiche system wie der ersteller hier  vom thread


----------



## Nordsee (19. April 2008)

Also wir hatten das Problem auch und haben es vorrübergehend gelöst bekommen als wir den Sound ausgeschaltet hatten.

In der WoWverknüpfung -nosound einfügen

z.b. "D:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe" -nosound

Bei uns lag es am Mainboard. Nach dem Austausch lief wieder alles einwandfrei!


----------



## DoofDilla (19. April 2008)

Ich glaube das mit defektem RAM eher weniger was zu tun. 

Diese Fehlermeldung weist eher auf einen unreferenzierten Speichersprung hin der durch einen Softwarefehler verursacht wurde. Das Programm veruscht einen Speicherstelle auszulesen die entweder nicht existiert oder an deren Stelle kein Speicher für Wow reserviert wurde. Passiert oft durch einen Tabellenüberlauf, falsches Array addressiert usw. In den aller seltesten Fällen hat so etwas wirklich mit defekter Hardware zu tun.


----------



## Yagilius (19. April 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also du hast ALLES schon gemacht und NICHTS hat geholfen?
> 
> Tja, dann ist wohl WoW nicht das Spiel, was von dir gespielt werden will ... Oder so
> 
> ...



Du wirst lachen aber ich hatte das selbe Problem, bei mir trat dieses Problem nach dem einloggen alle 5Minuten auf oder meistens auch alle 10Sekunden. Ich habe einfach meinen PC aufgemacht, alles rausgenommen ordentlich geputzt und dann kam es nur mehr noch 1 mal am Tag. 

Also erkläre deinem PC den Putzkrieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (19. April 2008)

Nordsee schrieb:


> Also wir hatten das Problem auch und haben es vorrübergehend gelöst bekommen als wir den Sound ausgeschaltet hatten.
> 
> In der WoWverknüpfung -nosound einfügen
> 
> ...


Hm, nein brachte bei mir leider nichts.



DoofDilla schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit defektem RAM eher weniger was zu tun.
> 
> Diese Fehlermeldung weist eher auf einen unreferenzierten Speichersprung hin der durch einen Softwarefehler verursacht wurde. Das Programm veruscht einen Speicherstelle auszulesen die entweder nicht existiert oder an deren Stelle kein Speicher für Wow reserviert wurde. Passiert oft durch einen Tabellenüberlauf, falsches Array addressiert usw. In den aller seltesten Fällen hat so etwas wirklich mit defekter Hardware zu tun.


Hm, ich habe aber WoW schon auf mehreren Rechnern installiert wo es funktioniert hat und dann einfach den Ordner kopiet - es kann höchstens an anderen Programmen liegen. 

Habe eine G15 und auch schonmal den GamePanel Manager geschloßen - das half auch nichts.

Vielleicht fällt einem von euch ja etwas auf - habe mal einen Screenshot von meinem TaskManager gemacht: http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1396/gfly5us3_jpg.htm




Yagilius schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen aber ich hatte das selbe Problem, bei mir trat dieses Problem nach dem einloggen alle 5Minuten auf oder meistens auch alle 10Sekunden. Ich habe einfach meinen PC aufgemacht, alles rausgenommen ordentlich geputzt und dann kam es nur mehr noch 1 mal am Tag.
> 
> Also erkläre deinem PC den Putzkrieg
> 
> ...


Hm, wenn das so ist, dann schrenkt der Putzkrieg den Fehler ja nur ein - der soll aber komplett verschwinden - andere haben den ja auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber werde meinen PC trotzdem mal säubern - danke für den Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nilbog (19. April 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Hm, werde mal versuchen an andere Riegel ranzukommen. Das komische ist aber, dass die Memory Tests immer positiv verlaufen sind und ich diese Probleme auch nur bei WoW habe.



hi, bei mir war es auch so, das verschiedene (ich glaube ich hatte 3 oder 4) ram-test ohne fehleranzeige durchgelaufen sind. als ich dann ähnlich verzweifelt war wie du hab ich mir von nem freund ram geliehen und es klappte. also auf die tests ist nicht immer verlass. (könnte daran liegen das die meisten testprogramme nur blöcke von 64kb ~ 256kb in den ram schreiben und wieder auslesen, die dateien die wow ins ram wirft sind allerdings um einiges größer)

was auch schon weiter oben geschrieben wurde würde ich auch mit in betracht ziehen, es muss nicht zwangsläuft dein ram sein, auch der ram-controller auf dem mainboard kann einen 'schlag' weg haben. 

viel erfolg bei der fehlersuche


----------



## Netus (19. April 2008)

Dein RAM ist entweder frittiert oder wird falsch von WoW bzw. deiner Graphikkarte angesteuert. Mach mal bitte nen RAM-Test 
Sollten Fehler auftauchen, hilft entweder neuer RAM, neue GraKa oder nen BIOS-Flash, wobei letzteres wirklich nur zu empfehlen ist, wenn gar nichts mehr läuft. Sollte beim BIOS-Flash was schiefgehn, is dein Board restlos geschichte oder kann zu (sehr hohen selbstzahlerkosten) beim Hersteller eingeschickt werden.

Wie gesagt. Mach mal nen MemTest oder kauf dir direkt neuen Arbeitsspeicher. DDR2 is grad relativ günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit:
ups.. wieder mal nur die hälfte gelesen. RAM-Test hast ja schon gemacht *shame on me* naja. Leih dir am besten von nem Kollegen mal ein paar Systemkomponenten und versuchs mal damit.


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

Tag die Herrschaften

um mal alles fein brav zusammen zufassen und mein Senf da auch noch mit dazu geben kann

a) 
Ram austauschen weil defekt aber immer noch das System läuft  

b) 
Grafikkarte bitte einmal reinigen

c)
Prozessorlüfter reinigen 

d)
Prozessor wieder heruntertakten falls übertaktet 

e)
könnte mann vielleicht auch die repear Funktion von wow mal ausprobieren kann auch ab und an in dem Fehler helfen 

f)
kann auch ein zeugnis sein davon das windoof in irgend einer art und weise auch geschossen ist ich kann auch durch defekten RAM passieren 


ZITAT(ShockTod @ 18.04.2008, 14:55) *
Evt. noch ma nach schauen ob im Bios für die Ram alles richtig eingestellt ist.

Da war die Voltage auf +0.20V - habe das auf +0.00V zurückgeschraubt - hatte das damals geändert, weil ich manchmal Bluescreens unter Vista hatte. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. 

hm normaler weise macht RAM kein Fehler wenn mann die Spannung um 0,20 Volt anhebt das verkraftet normaler weise jeglicher RAM da die spec allein bei ddr 1 rams bei 2,5 Volt lag und jeder normale riegel lief mit mindestens 2,6-2,7 Volt 

@
an die flammer 

reist euch bitte alle mann nen bissel am Riemen und behauptet nicht immer ja der hat 9 70er is bestimmt nen 11 jähriges ads opfer und so. das trägt nichts zur Sache bei es is egal wie viele chars jemand hat wer meint er hat Ahnung solle seine Erfahrung uns teil haben lassen aber nicht in solch einer art 

allgemein will ich damit sagen der tread könnte von 3 Gesamten seiten auf 1 Seite runtergekürzt werden

Edit:
mit was haste den ram getestet?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. April 2008)

hallo Leute

ICh habe seit heute um 15.30 H das gleiche Problem wie der TE , mein WoW hat sich auch aus heitern himmel mit diesen FEHLER verabschiedet . Habe auch die Repier funktion genutzt leider ohne erfolg langsam nervert der Fehler es macht WoW unmöglich zu spielen , ich werde mal ne RAM test machen


----------



## woggly4 (19. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> Edit:
> mit was haste den ram getestet?


Mit "Windows Memory Diagnostic" ( http://oca.microsoft.com/de/windiag.asp )

Danke für die Auflistung. Werde mal die Sachen, die ich noch nicht durchgeführt habe, durchführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und du hast es genau erfasst - wer meint einen Tipp für mich zu haben: nur posten - egal wieviele 70er ihr habt und wie alt ihr seid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Mit "Windows Memory Diagnostic" ( http://oca.microsoft.com/de/windiag.asp )
> 
> Danke für die Auflistung. Werde mal die Sachen, die ich noch nicht durchgeführt habe, durchführen.
> 
> ...



das ist nen schrot prog zum mem test nimmt mann memtest 86 :=) wohl einess der besten tools funktioniert unter dos und ist os unabhänig und stresst den ram allerdings kann es auch sein das der stress test durchläuft und keine fehler findet aber dennoch ein riegel defekt sein kann

edit:
für die dies noch nicht kennen google zu verwenden 

http://www.heise.de/software/download/memtest86/15466


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. April 2008)

Ram test hat mir keine Fehler angezeigt , und mein System ist auch auf dem neusten Abstand auch Graka ist auf dem neusten stand ich habe keine warum ich auf einmal diesen sau blöden fehler habe und sauber ist mein PC auch mache ihm alle 4 Wochen sauber und im Blizz Tec forum gibt es auch keine INFOs alles nur flammes wie ihr sry ist nur mal so


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Ram test hat mir keine Fehler angezeigt , und mein System ist auch auf dem neusten Abstand auch Graka ist auf dem neusten stand ich habe keine warum ich auf einmal diesen sau blöden fehler habe und sauber ist mein PC auch mache ihm alle 4 Wochen sauber und im Blizz Tec forum gibt es auch keine INFOs alles nur flammes wie ihr sry ist nur mal so




du verallgemeinerst ziehmlich schnell alle wenn ich jetzt sagen würde du bist nen ziehmlicher extrem sucht kopf und freust dich drüber das du in einer woche 61 stunden wow zoggen kannst den würd ich mal sagen geh mal arbeiten und überleg was de hier postest spinner.....

an deiner stelle hätt ich hier den einen recht gegeben dem anderen auch die meinung gesagt aber so bezeichbnest du hier alle alls flamer und das nich ok und ich bitte hiermit durchaus immer noch alle wer meint ahnung zuhaben der soll uns daran teil haben lassen und solch posts wie deine stecken lassen 

und wie lange hast den durch geführt den test ? bestimmt wieder 2 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch mals gesagt auch wenn der ramtest durchläuft ohne fehler kan er immer noch fehlerhaft sein 

um solch fehler zu merken sollte mann sich einige treads durchlesen lektüre findet mann dazu zuhauf bei kaltmacher computerbase und hardwareluxx

und der fehler kann durchaus sehr viel seitig sein und das eine ferndiagnose bekanntlich sehr sehr schwer ist muss dir bitte auch klar sein danke für dein verständis und überleg bitte was du postest


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. April 2008)

was hat die SPIELzeit mit den FEHLER zu tun ohman du bist komisch vorsichtig ausgedrückt , mich macht nur mal der FEHLER verrückt , den ram test habe ich ca. 20 min durch laufen was auch beim menstest steht , ich werde ihm über nacht durch laufen lassen , es kann dir doch egal sein was ich mache in der Freizeit Oo und wohl ich habe auch schon alle Tips die ihr im FORUM sind durch geführt was aber auch nicht geklappt hat . aso was ich nopch vergessen habe zu sagen der Fehler kommt nur wenn ich auf ein legalen Fun Server ( kein Privaterserver der betreiber zahlt jeden monat geld an blizz ) mit Freunde zocke , bis gestern lief alles noch einwand frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es stimmt der Fehler #132 kann sehr viele ursachen haben es muss nicht gleich der RAM kaputt sein dann würden ja auch keine ANDERE spiele laufen ^^ und komm mir nicht damit an anderes spiel nutz den Ram anders, werde mir ende des monat ne neuen ram kaufen zum glück sind die nicht mehr so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (19. April 2008)

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen.

Es lag nicht am RAM, nicht am CPU sondern an der Festplatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendein Sektor ist auf der Festplatte defekt - habe WoW einfach zweimal installiert und nun läuft es wieder einwandfrei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Trotzdem danke an alle, die hier Tipps gepostet haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

20 minuten sagt nicht s aus damit du richtig sichergehen kannst das der speicher io ist müstest du ihn mindestne s 3 stunden so laufen lassen 

es sollte nun kein angrif sein gegen dich sondern allgemein gesagt auch entschuldige bitte wenn ich etwas harsch klang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur das komische ist das bei jeglichen systemen mit den ich arbeite und das sind schon 6 rechner alle ohne diesen fehler sind...und bei euch etwas auftrit das kann auch sein das die subtimings vieleicht falsch gesetztt sind das kann vieleicht auch sein 

aber das ist nen thema damit kann mann das forum erschlagen und es versteht nciht jeder es sind meist bis zu 50 parameter die mann ändern kann und welche nicht wer die nicht versteht der kann das gleich sein lassen weil die erklärung die ist kilometer lang

edit:
ja dies hätte auch sein können allerdings recht kommisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abber dennoch gut das du berichtest wie gesagt der fehler kann mehrere quellen haben


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. April 2008)

wie gesagt ich habe diesen fehler #132 noch nie gehabt so lange wie ich WoW spiele was mich auf einmal total verwundert , das dieser auf einmal kommt , ich wollte mit meine Kumpels mal richtig spass haben auf dem Fun Server , auf dem Richtigen Server wurde uns auch langweilig . den Der einziger der diesen Feher habt , ich kann ja nicht mal 1 min. richtig spielen ohne das ich den Fehler bekomt , wie ich schon gesagt vielleich liegt es am Fun server liegt , im I-cafe kann ich ohne ein fehler spielen . vielleicht liegt es nur an mein Client oder Pc verweiß zum glück bekomme ich bald ein neuen PC^^


----------



## Êranu (20. April 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich habe diesen fehler #132 noch nie gehabt so lange wie ich WoW spiele was mich auf einmal total verwundert , das dieser auf einmal kommt , ich wollte mit meine Kumpels mal richtig spass haben auf dem Fun Server , auf dem Richtigen Server wurde uns auch langweilig . den Der einziger der diesen Feher habt , ich kann ja nicht mal 1 min. richtig spielen ohne das ich den Fehler bekomt , wie ich schon gesagt vielleich liegt es am Fun server liegt , im I-cafe kann ich ohne ein fehler spielen . vielleicht liegt es nur an mein Client oder Pc verweiß zum glück bekomme ich bald ein neuen PC^^




na da haben wirs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fun server naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind nich schlechter aber auch nich besser aber dafür normal stabiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber normal wird dieser fehler durch defekt oder nicht korekt laufende hardware erzeugt es kann aber auch ziehmlich warscheinlich sein das dieser fehler durch die serververbindung entstehen kann das dort ein fehler auf trit ich hab diesen fehler sowohl auf normalen servern als auch bei fun servern nie reproduziert geschweige den ihn mal so bekommen von daher kann ich auch nicht genau sagen wo genau die fehler ursache ist es kann allerdings auch sein das hier ein kleinerer software fehler drin ist


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. April 2008)

HUHU

jetzt weiß ich warum ich den Fehler #132 bekommen habe , der Treiber meiner Graka hatte sich verabschiedet deswgen konnte WoW nicht den Speicher nutzen^^ . ich hatte beim Treiber update geschlampt habe den Treiber nur so gelöscht , und dann den neuen aufgespielt was falsch war xD nun habe ich den Treiber per anleitung entfernt , dann dann richtig wieder aufgespielt , zack war der Fehler wie aus heitern himmel wie er gekommen ist , wieder weg *freu* jetzt kann ich wieder den Fun server nutzen. und Êranu sry das ich dich so angefahren habe , ich war nur tierisch sauer^^. ich kann alle nur ein Tipp geben wenn ihr den Fehler habt . dann GOOGELT einfach nach wie man GRAFKA treiber richtig entfernt . bei mir hat es geholfen


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> jetzt weiß ich warum ich den Fehler #132 bekommen habe , der Treiber meiner Graka hatte sich verabschiedet deswgen konnte WoW nicht den Speicher nutzen^^ . ich hatte beim Treiber update geschlampt habe den Treiber nur so gelöscht , und dann den neuen aufgespielt was falsch war xD nun habe ich den Treiber per anleitung entfernt , dann dann richtig wieder aufgespielt , zack war der Fehler wie aus heitern himmel wie er gekommen ist , wieder weg *freu* jetzt kann ich wieder den Fun server nutzen. und Êranu sry das ich dich so angefahren habe , ich war nur tierisch sauer^^. ich kann alle nur ein Tipp geben wenn ihr den Fehler habt . dann GOOGELT einfach nach wie man GRAFKA treiber richtig entfernt . bei mir hat es geholfen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab kein problem damit wenn mich wer anschnauzen mag ich verstehs das de sauer warst und nehm es zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur sei auch damit gesagt Treiber sind das A und O nur muss mann auch bei diesem Fehler eingestehen das er mehr als nur eine fehler quelle haben kann und diese fehler suche durchaus auch ziehmlich zeitaufwändig und vieleicht auch in dem ein oder anderen falle auch teuer werden kann wenn mann den weg mit hardware durch testen geht es sei den mann hat noch einen zweit rechner und kanns an dem reproduzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was jedoch ziehlich kommisch ist 

hoffe das wird jetzt nicht zu dolle off topic 

wenn der speicher nicht genutzt werden kann ! welcher wars dann ? weil ram hätte es sein können aber den hätte er ja theoretisch den die texturen im grakka ram gelagert und diese konnte aber nicht drauf zugreifen.(also gemeint ist damit jedes mb zwackt für wie grakka ja auch noch mal nen paar mb als zwischen speicherung vom ram ab hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das mein is scheisse zu erklären so das es jeder versteht) dann hätte im normal falle das spiel garnicht erst gestartet werden können ich geh aus von können es hätt normal nen bluescreen geben müssen oder ne andere fehler meldung vom win.
Es hätte aber auch sein können das der ram vieleicht übergelaufen ist oder überfüllt war und da durch den der absturz kam ich weiss es nicht jeden fall ist es so das die memory verwalltung des grafikkspeichers nicht grad optimal ist bei AC kanns durch aus kommen das der speicher überläuft weil er nicht ausgelert wird vom treiber aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so delle hoff du meldest dich noch mal und setzt mir vieleicht den link mit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für die anderen das die das auch evl als fehler analyse machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten weiter nach lösungen suchen oder weiter fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*und an alle noch mal gesagt der Fehler der hier beschrieben wird der kann mehr als eine fehler quelle haben aber verzweifellt nicht dran probieren geht über studieren *


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. April 2008)

HUHU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar kann ich den Link posten Grafikkarte wechseln - von ATI nach nVidia und umgekehrt< < <diese anleitung sagt euch wie man alte Grafikkarten Treiber restlos entfernt , das hat bei mir geholfen seit dem kein FEHLER #132 mehr , ich wäre nie im Leben drauf gekommen das es an meine Grafikkarte liegt . ich hatte auf einmal in WoW und andere SPIELE voll die Grafikprobleme gehabt . dann habe ich einfach gegooglet so bin ich auf dem link stossen . hoffenlich hilft euch der link


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lach warum sagst den nicht gleich das du massive grafikprobleme hattest -.- oder hab ich das überlesen *stürmisch am kopfkratzt und mit schultern zuckt*

naja hauptsache es hilft den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sollte jemand alles was hier im tread schon steht aus probiert haben solle sich einfach melden und alle möglichen details preisgeben natrülich nicht kreditkarten nummer und geheimzahl
Ich versuch hier auch nur so gut es geht zuhelfen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> lach warum sagst den nicht gleich das du massive grafikprobleme hattest -.- oder hab ich das überlesen *stürmisch am kopfkratzt und mit schultern zuckt*
> ...




Der Fehler #132 war zu erst da , und die Grafikporbleme kamen erst viel später , als ich mich in WoW einlogen wollte , habe ich nix mehr gesen der Loginbildschirm war mit sehr vielen grafikfehlern . da wusste ich das die treiber im arsch waren im den moment habe ich nicht gewusst das es auch der grund war das ich kein wow mehr spielen konnte ( Fun Server ) und seit dem ich den alten treiber restlos entfernt habe und en neuen auf gespielt habe waren die Grafikprobleme un der Fehler #132 wie weg geblassen


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Der Fehler #132 war zu erst da , und die Grafikporbleme kamen erst viel später , als ich mich in WoW einlogen wollte , habe ich nix mehr gesen der Loginbildschirm war mit sehr vielen grafikfehlern . da wusste ich das die treiber im arsch waren im den moment habe ich nicht gewusst das es auch der grund war das ich kein wow mehr spielen konnte ( Fun Server ) und seit dem ich den alten treiber restlos entfernt habe und en neuen auf gespielt habe waren die Grafikprobleme un der Fehler #132 wie weg geblassen



na den wars eindeutig auf die grakka zurück zuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in deinem fall jeden falls


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ich jabe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe vor kurzem nach eienr Virusentfernung eine Systemwiederherstellung meines Computers gemacht.
Bis dahin lief World of Warcraft einwandfrei perfekt. 
Jetzt nach der Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert WoW irgendwie nicht mehr, obwohl es ja eigentlich auf einen früherern Zeitpunkt zurückgesetzt wurde zusammen mit dem System.

Der Error passiert sobald ich mich in WoW einloggen will. Sobald ich das Passowrt eingegeben und auf Enter gedrück habe kommt dann diese Fehlermeldung:

WoW
------------------
Thix application has encountered a crotical error:

Fatal exeption

Program:    C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Process ID: 1324 (manchmal auch 568)
Expetion: 0xC0000005 (ACESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000001

The instruction at "0x00000001" referenced memory at "0x000000001"
The memorx could not be "read".
----------------
Press OK to terminate the application

______________________________________________________________________________________

Das lustige ist: Ab und an funktionierts. Ich kann ab und an das Spiel starten und auch einloggen und dann Tagelanng spielen solange ich nicht vor den Einloggbildschirm gerate. Ich kann es allerdings nur 3x. Ich habe 1 Destopicon, Ein Schnellstarleistenicon und ein Icon in dem Ordner selber. Doch nach jedem Error funktioniert eines der dreien nicht mehr dann 2 dann alle 3.

Das selbe ist auch mit dem neu Installierten WoW. (2 Installationen nun vorhanden) Dieses schreibt mir auch ohne Addoninhalt die Fehler. Ich habe auch kein USB Stick oder sowas stecken wenn man mal vom Internetstick absieht.

Naja ich verzweifel gerade weil ich, totz das ich mich mit Computern auskenne, keine Ahnung habe was los ist. Nach den beiträge hier zu Urteilen liegt es am Arbeitsspeicher. Doch dieser is laut Ubuntu und Windows XP Check völlig in Ordnung. (2G 
Das gesamte System ist ebenso WoW fähig.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 14007)

Exe:      C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
Time:     Jun 25, 2011  3:36:04.296 PM
User:     Ricarda
Computer: Viera
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
ProcessID:	1324
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000001

The instruction at "0x00000001" referenced memory at "0x00000001".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 14007
Version: 4.1.0
Type:  WoW
Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "deDE"
SET playIntroMovie "2"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET accounttype "CL"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET installType "Retail"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "4"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET terrainMipLevel "0"
SET farclip "727"
SET particleDensity "60"
SET waterDetail "2"
SET rippleDetail "1"
SET reflectionMode "0"
SET sunShafts "1"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET groundEffectDist "160"
SET projectedTextures "1"
SET shadowMode "1"
SET shadowTextureSize "2048"
SET textureFilteringMode "3"
SET componentTextureLevel "9"
SET weatherDensity "1"

----------------------------------------
               GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: D3D9
Shader Model: 3_0
  Vertex: vs_3_0
  Pixel: ps_3_0
Adapter Count: 1

Adapter 0 (primary):
  Driver: nv4_disp.dll
  Version: 6.14.0011.8250
  Description: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  
  DeviceName: \\.\DISPLAY1

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=0ABB5C01  EBX=0012EE9C  ECX=0000001D  EDX=B2F3FE9D  ESI=0ABF8590
EDI=0012F350  EBP=0012EED0  ESP=0012EEA8  EIP=00000001  FLG=00010212
CS =001B      DS =0023      ES =0023      SS =0023      FS =003B      GS =0000


----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 34/34 threads...

--- Thread ID: 2552 [Current Thread] ---
00000001 0012EED0 0000:00000000 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0066B076 0012EEEC 0001:0026A076 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00633A8C 0012F640 0001:00232A8C C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
006354AE 0012F650 0001:002344AE C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004E6929 0012FB64 0001:000E5929 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00771C89 0012FB88 0001:00370C89 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00776236 0012FB9C 0001:00375236 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004378EC 0012FBB8 0001:000368EC C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00439D97 0012FC44 0001:00038D97 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00437BC3 0012FC60 0001:00036BC3 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00443726 0012FC74 0001:00042726 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00436F13 0012FCD0 0001:00035F13 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00437DB9 0012FCF8 0001:00036DB9 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0044377D 0012FD24 0001:0004277D C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
007AE799 0012FD58 0001:003AD799 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
007AE872 0012FD78 0001:003AD872 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0052D881 0012FDA0 0001:0012C881 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0052FF06 0012FDB0 0001:0012EF06 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0051418E 0012FDEC 0001:0011318E C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00812AF9 0012FE1C 0001:00411AF9 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00811943 0012FE40 0001:00410943 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00812166 0012FE78 0001:00411166 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0081239F 0012FEA0 0001:0041139F C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0081105D 0012FEC0 0001:0041005D C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
008111BA 0012FF14 0001:004101BA C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00811201 0012FF2C 0001:00410201 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00407CB8 0012FFC0 0001:00006CB8 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C817077 0012FFF0 0001:00016077 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3300 ---
77DC8631 01F7FFB4 0001:00027631 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
7C80B729 01F7FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2128 ---
719B5FA7 0263FC04 0001:00004FA7 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
71A1314F 0263FC54 0001:0000214F C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
408BE9A9 0263FFAC 0001:0000D9A9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
408DDEAB 0263FFB4 0001:0002CEAB C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
7C80B729 0263FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3508 ---
7C80B729 0273FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3068 ---
7C80B729 028BFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1256 ---
7C80B729 02B1FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2004 ---
7C802542 02C1FF24 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00750780 02C1FF5C 0001:0034F780 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0075487A 02C1FF70 0001:0035387A C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009693BE 02C1FFA8 0001:005683BE C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00969466 02C1FFB4 0001:00568466 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 02C1FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2020 ---
7C80B729 02D1FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1856 ---
7C802542 02E1FF24 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0075025F 02E1FF5C 0001:0034F25F C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0075487A 02E1FF70 0001:0035387A C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009693BE 02E1FFA8 0001:005683BE C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00969466 02E1FFB4 0001:00568466 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 02E1FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1360 ---
7C802542 02F1FF24 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00750780 02F1FF5C 0001:0034F780 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0075487A 02F1FF70 0001:0035387A C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009693BE 02F1FFA8 0001:005683BE C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00969466 02F1FFB4 0001:00568466 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 02F1FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3208 ---
7C802455 0160FF3C 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
007E54ED 0160FF48 0001:003E44ED C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00554C8A 0160FF8C 0001:00153C8A C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004CCC09 0160FFB4 0001:000CBC09 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 0160FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1224 ---
7C802455 0170FF3C 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
007E54ED 0170FF48 0001:003E44ED C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00554C8A 0170FF8C 0001:00153C8A C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004CCC09 0170FFB4 0001:000CBC09 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 0170FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3804 ---
7C802455 01C7FF3C 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00735724 01C7FF5C 0001:00334724 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0075487A 01C7FF70 0001:0035387A C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009693BE 01C7FFA8 0001:005683BE C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00969466 01C7FFB4 0001:00568466 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 01C7FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2736 ---
7C802542 03BFFF64 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
004D02D0 03BFFF74 0001:000CF2D0 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
007820F2 03BFFF8C 0001:003810F2 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004CCC09 03BFFFB4 0001:000CBC09 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 03BFFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2120 ---
7C80A115 07FAFF88 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
72C9312A 07FAFFB4 0001:0000212A C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
7C80B729 07FAFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 468 ---
7C80A115 080AFE40 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
73E714A2 080AFE58 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73E72862 080AFF78 0001:00001862 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73E798DF 080AFF98 0001:000088DF C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73E72896 080AFFB4 0001:00001896 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
7C80B729 080AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2676 ---
7C80A115 082AFE48 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
73E714A2 082AFE60 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73E72862 082AFF80 0001:00001862 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
73E7292B 082AFFB4 0001:0000192B C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
7C80B729 082AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2432 ---
7C802455 083AFF94 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
009FF92D 083AFFA0 0001:005FE92D C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009FFD8C 083AFFB4 0001:005FED8C C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 083AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2864 ---
7C802455 084AFF94 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
009FF92D 084AFFA0 0001:005FE92D C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009FFD8C 084AFFB4 0001:005FED8C C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 084AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 1668 ---
7C802542 085AFF58 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
004D02D0 085AFF68 0001:000CF2D0 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
00565685 085AFF80 0001:00164685 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
005657F1 085AFF8C 0001:001647F1 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004CCC09 085AFFB4 0001:000CBC09 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 085AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

--- Thread ID: 3996 ---
7C80A115 086AFD28 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0056535C 086AFF80 0001:0016435C C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0056554E 086AFF8C 0001:0016454E C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
004CCC09 086AFFB4 0001:000CBC09 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 086AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 2636 ---
7C802542 0922FF70 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
004D02D0 0922FF80 0001:000CF2D0 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
0067986B 0922FFB4 0001:0027886B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 0922FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3836 ---
7C802542 0B8BFF74 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00A43335 0B8BFF90 0001:00642335 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009FFAC9 0B8BFFA0 0001:005FEAC9 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009FFD50 0B8BFFB4 0001:005FED50 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 0B8BFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 3844 ---
7C802542 0B9BFF74 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
00A43335 0B9BFF90 0001:00642335 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009FFAC9 0B9BFFA0 0001:005FEAC9 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
009FFD50 0B9BFFB4 0001:005FED50 C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe
7C80B729 0B9BFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 532 ---
7C802542 0D6AFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0D6AFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0D6AFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0D6AFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 3536 ---
7C802542 0D7AFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0D7AFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0D7AFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0D7AFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 608 ---
7C802542 0D8AFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0D8AFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0D8AFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0D8AFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 4052 ---
7C802542 0D9AFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0D9AFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0D9AFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0D9AFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 2224 ---
7C802542 0DAAFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0DAAFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0DAAFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0DAAFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 3852 ---
7C802542 0DBAFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0DBAFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0DBAFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0DBAFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 1172 ---
7C802542 0DCAFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0DCAFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0DCAFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0DCAFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 2072 ---
7C802542 0DDAFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0DDAFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0DDAFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0DDAFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 756 ---
7C802542 0DEAFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0DEAFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0DEAFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0DEAFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

--- Thread ID: 492 ---
7C802542 0DFAFF40 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
3CA64C2B 0DFAFF74 0001:00173C2B C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Battle.net.dll
781329BB 0DFAFFAC 0001:000019BB C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
78132A47 0DFAFFEC 0001:00001A47 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

Showing 34/34 threads...

--- Thread ID: 2552 [Current Thread] ---
00000001 <unknown module> <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x0012F350,0x00D941AC,0x0ABF8590)

--- Thread ID: 3300 ---
77DC8631 ADVAPI32.dll WmiFreeBuffer+590 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x77DC8AE4,0x00000000)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x77DC848A,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x000000C8)

--- Thread ID: 2128 ---
719B5FA7 mswsock.dll  <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x0263FE84,0x0263FC7C,0x0263FD80)
71A1314F WS2_32.dll   select+167 (0x00000001,0x0263FE84,0x0263FC7C,0x0263FD80)
408BE9A9 WININET.dll  Ordinal346+1710 (0x0263FFEC,0x7C80B729,0x0016A578,0x000021C0)
408DDEAB WININET.dll  InternetSetStatusCallbackA+483 (0x0016A578,0x000021C0,0x00125CC4,0x0016A578)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x408DDE9E,0x0016A578,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3508 ---
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x7C937D83,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x000000C8)

--- Thread ID: 3068 ---
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x7C920250,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x49474542)

--- Thread ID: 1256 ---
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x719BD2C6,0x001839F0,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2004 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002324,0xFFFFFFFF,0x01FA7FD8,0x028BF984)
00750780 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+939056 (0x01FA92D8,0x028BF984,0x01FA7FD8,0x02C1FFA8)
0075487A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+955690 (0x02271160,0x9160EBF5,0x028BF984,0x01FA7FD8)
009693BE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137646 (0x028BFB5C,0x02C1FFEC,0x7C80B729,0x01FA7FD8)
00969466 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137814 (0x01FA7FD8,0x028BF984,0x028BFB5C,0x01FA7FD8)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009693E4,0x01FA7FD8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2020 ---
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x7C920250,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1856 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000214C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x7C9201DB,0x01FAB320)
0075025F Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+937743 (0x00000000,0x7C9201DB,0x0228E0E8,0x02E1FFA8)
0075487A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+955690 (0x01FAB320,0x9140EBF5,0x7C9201DB,0x0228E0E8)
009693BE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137646 (0x0012F7E4,0x02E1FFEC,0x7C80B729,0x0228E0E8)
00969466 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137814 (0x0228E0E8,0x7C9201DB,0x0012F7E4,0x0228E0E8)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009693E4,0x0228E0E8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1360 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000021C0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0228E4D0,0x0012F8C4)
00750780 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+939056 (0x0228E700,0x0012F8C4,0x0228E4D0,0x02F1FFA8)
0075487A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+955690 (0x01FAB2B8,0x9150EBF5,0x0012F8C4,0x0228E4D0)
009693BE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137646 (0x0012FAB8,0x02F1FFEC,0x7C80B729,0x0228E4D0)
00969466 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137814 (0x0228E4D0,0x0012F8C4,0x0012FAB8,0x0228E4D0)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009693E4,0x0228E4D0,0x00000000,0x03580000)

--- Thread ID: 3208 ---

--- Thread ID: 1224 ---
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0x0170FF8C,0x00554C8A,0x00000001)
007E54ED Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1548701 (0x00000001,0x03832EA8,0x000024C0,0x000004C8)
00554C8A Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x03832E90,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x03832EA8)
004CCC09 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00CE1C88,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x03832EA8)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x004CCB70,0x03832EA8,0x00000000,0x03A10000)

--- Thread ID: 3804 ---
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000064,0x01FA0000,0x0228F6B8,0x050E2E10)
00735724 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+828372 (0x00000000,0x01FA0000,0x0228F6B8,0x01C7FFA8)
0075487A Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+955690 (0x050E2E10,0x9266EBF5,0x01FA0000,0x0228F6B8)
009693BE Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137646 (0x050D5C00,0x01C7FFEC,0x7C80B729,0x0228F6B8)
00969466 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3137814 (0x0228F6B8,0x01FA0000,0x050D5C00,0x0228F6B8)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009693E4,0x0228F6B8,0x00000000,0x00000003)

--- Thread ID: 2736 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00000128,0xFFFFFFFF,0x03BFFF8C,0x007820F2)
004D02D0 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x000024CC,0x00000AB0,0x05113DB0)
007820F2 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+1142178 (0x00E02E78,0x7C91E920,0x7C920228,0x05113DB0)
004CCC09 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00CE1CA8,0x7C91E920,0x7C920228,0x05113DB0)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x004CCB70,0x05113DB0,0x00000000,0x03E70000)

--- Thread ID: 2120 ---
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000002,0x07FAFFA4,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
72C9312A wdmaud.drv   midMessage+840 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000020,0x00000000)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x72C930E8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 468 ---
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000040,0x080AFE78,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF)
73E714A2 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000040,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x080AFE78)
73E72862 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x0000003F,0x01CA6E30,0x080AFF94)
73E798DF dsound.dll   DirectSoundCreate+20900 (0x00000000,0x01CA33F4,0x73E7B2E9,0x0012F7E8)
73E72896 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01CA33F4,0x00000000,0x0012F7E8,0x01CA33F4)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x73E7B2A1,0x01CA33F4,0x00000000,0x00000008)

--- Thread ID: 2676 ---
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x082AFE80,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
73E714A2 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x082AFE80)
73E72862 dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)
73E7292B dsound.dll   <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01CA1EFC,0x00000000,0x7C920222,0x01CA1EFC)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x73E7B2A1,0x01CA1EFC,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2432 ---
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x083AFFB4,0x009FFD8C,0x0000000A)
009FF92D Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3753437 (0x0000000A,0x7C921028,0x00000980,0x083AFFEC)
009FFD8C Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3754556 (0x058CA580,0x0012F610,0x7C921028,0x058CA580)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009FFD10,0x058CA580,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2864 ---
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x084AFFB4,0x009FFD8C,0x0000000A)
009FF92D Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3753437 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x00000B30,0x084AFFEC)
009FFD8C Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3754556 (0x058C8588,0x7C92043E,0x00000000,0x058C8588)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009FFD10,0x058C8588,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1668 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002690,0x000003E8,0x085AFF80,0x00565685)
004D02D0 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000003E8,0x00000684,0x06238488,0x0000271C)
00565685 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x085AFFB4,0x004CCC09,0x06237BA0)
005657F1 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06237BA0,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06238488)
004CCC09 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00CE1CC8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x06238488)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x004CCB70,0x06238488,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3996 ---
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x086AFE4C,0x00000000,0x000001F4)
0056535C Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x062384A0,0x086AFFB4,0x004CCC09,0x06237B90)
0056554E Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x06237B90,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x062384A0)
004CCC09 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00CE1CE8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x062384A0)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x004CCB70,0x062384A0,0x00000000,0x08FD0000)

--- Thread ID: 2636 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00000124,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0922FFB4,0x0067986
004D02D0 Wow.exe      <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00002724,0x004CCC09,0x00000000)
0067986B Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+58651 (0x00CE1D08,0x7C92005D,0x00000000,0x0646FD28)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x004CCB70,0x0646FD28,0x00000000,0x09390000)

--- Thread ID: 3836 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002774,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x097E1104)
00A43335 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4030437 (0x05874240,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0B8BFFB4,0x009FFD50)
009FFAC9 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3753849 (0x05874240,0x00000000,0x00000EFC,0x0B8BFFEC)
009FFD50 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3754496 (0x097E1104,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x097E1104)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009FFD10,0x097E1104,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3844 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002764,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x0586D33C)
00A43335 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+4030437 (0x09D2AE58,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0B9BFFB4,0x009FFD50)
009FFAC9 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3753849 (0x09D2AE58,0x00000000,0x00000F04,0x0B9BFFEC)
009FFD50 Wow.exe      GetBattlenetAllocator+3754496 (0x0586D33C,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0586D33C)
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x009FFD10,0x0586D33C,0x00000000,0x00000008)


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

--- Thread ID: 532 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x096B2580,0xC495F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C50F8,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C50F8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3536 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x09CD9F58,0xC485F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5318,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5318,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 608 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0956C9A0,0xC475F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5538,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5538,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 4052 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x098933D8,0xC465F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5318,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5318,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2224 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x09892240,0xC455F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5978,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5978,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 3852 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x096E1F58,0xC445F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5B98,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5B98,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 1172 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x09892768,0xC435F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5DB8,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5DB8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 2072 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x09A15AE0,0xC425F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C5FD8,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C5FD8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 756 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0956D1B8,0xC415F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C61F8,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C61F8,0x00000000,0x00000000)

--- Thread ID: 492 ---
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x096E9BD8,0xC405F0AE,0x0012EAF4,0x0012EAF4)
781329BB MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+59 (0x0012EAF4,0x7C80B729,0x070C6418,0x0012EAF4)
78132A47 MSVCR80.dll  endthreadex+199 (0x781329E1,0x070C6418,0x00000000,0x0E250000)



----------------------------------------
    Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

DBG-MODULE<00340000 00009000 "Normaliz.dll" "normaliz.pdb" 0 {d0658e32-2b2d-4ddc-a57fb9c9715c6cad} 1 1151593542>
DBG-MODULE<00400000 00C1B000 "Wow.exe" "Wow.pdb" 0 {b22f4f52-eb93-475d-aef70809503b8ede} 1 1304130343>
DBG-MODULE<0D390000 00115000 "dbghelp.dll" "dbghelp.pdb" 0 {a95a9676-9559-4b16-959820e93cb1abec} 1 1152389492>
DBG-MODULE<10000000 000A5000 "nvapi.dll" "nvapi.pdb" 0 {3873b400-0846-4fe3-b8cb5005ec325b13} 1 1238178497>
DBG-MODULE<3C8F0000 00E9785E "Battle.net.dll" "Battle.net.pdb" 0 {a4d2f3ed-7c86-478f-80ce5f4163ca0f51} 1 1301622312 00371000>
DBG-MODULE<408B0000 000E6000 "WININET.dll" "wininet.pdb" 0 {ef272c70-5539-47b4-be35ba942f430199} 2 1303747535>
DBG-MODULE<40F50000 001E9000 "iertutil.dll" "iertutil.pdb" 0 {a342951e-d778-4e3d-ad98c743a61f4f2a} 2 1303747536>
DBG-MODULE<452E0000 00133000 "urlmon.dll" "urlmon.pdb" 0 {819ccd33-8736-4f18-ae5fbbac583ca10b} 2 1303747534>
DBG-MODULE<4D5C0000 00059000 "WINHTTP.dll" "winhttp.pdb" 0 {d44a8cbc-48a5-4467-993fb37667c03da3} 1 1251191853>
DBG-MODULE<4FD50000 001A6000 "d3d9.dll" "d3d9.pdb" 0 {d7b3488c-9e0d-42be-aa48a6c25eb42520} 1 1208139624>
DBG-MODULE<597D0000 00055000 "NETAPI32.dll" "netapi32.pdb" 0 {49d4d68e-25ca-4118-a09aa9a66e7390e3} 2 1224088502>
DBG-MODULE<5B0F0000 00038000 "uxtheme.dll" "uxtheme.pdb" 0 {e99e1630-8f09-4767-b1f07fb5c3e5e246} 2 1208139706>
DBG-MODULE<5D450000 0009A000 "comctl32.dll" "comctl32.pdb" 0 {77ef193b-0498-456f-92411b02620462fb} 2 1282579908>
DBG-MODULE<5F0D0000 000CC000 "OPENGL32.dll" "opengl32.pdb" 0 {06786566-d8b1-4b11-a8222a2b9755c03b} 1 1208139709>
DBG-MODULE<66710000 00059000 "hnetcfg.dll" "HNetCfg.pdb" 0 {87332c2b-ff6e-42fc-b89784a1d24ec271} 1 1208139648>
DBG-MODULE<68000000 00036000 "rsaenh.dll" "rsaenh.pdb" 0 {893323fc-16e0-48e8-943a01e789a49c9b} 1 1205851172>
DBG-MODULE<68D90000 00009000 "HID.DLL" "hid.pdb" 0 {f78c0103-108e-416d-82704e923299d5a0} 2 1208139643>
DBG-MODULE<68FC0000 00020000 "GLU32.dll" "glu32.pdb" 0 {9e94e4a4-bddc-445e-b27d7035846df02f} 1 1208139636>
DBG-MODULE<6D2F0000 00039000 "DINPUT8.dll" "dinput8.pdb" 0 {1944680c-2597-4803-b1ba9715a8aa1aa0} 1 1208139659>
DBG-MODULE<6DE80000 00006000 "d3d8thk.dll" "d3d8thk.pdb" 0 {39aab8d2-6f8c-4220-b1699d3007e8712f} 1 1208139623>
DBG-MODULE<719B0000 00040000 "mswsock.dll" "mswsock.pdb" 0 {cc64d911-8d4e-4582-92af634d2c79ef66} 2 1213977766>
DBG-MODULE<719F0000 00008000 "wshtcpip.dll" "wshtcpip.pdb" 0 {de2e5260-3ffb-406d-9052c8d884a1ad72} 2 1208139782>
DBG-MODULE<71A00000 00008000 "WS2HELP.dll" "ws2help.pdb" 0 {6049cf58-77c5-4e2a-b512abc1b4b2e799} 2 1208139772>
DBG-MODULE<71A10000 00017000 "WS2_32.dll" "ws2_32.pdb" 0 {a7605f86-95a3-4329-b38ddb8421a004ca} 2 1208139771>
DBG-MODULE<71B70000 00013000 "SAMLIB.dll" "samlib.pdb" 0 {4bb85de7-9b10-4f15-95f96df1adac91c8} 2 1208139685>
DBG-MODULE<72240000 00005000 "sensapi.dll" "sensapi.pdb" 0 {0d689741-fe69-4c81-ade2e0092de57092} 2 1208139685>
DBG-MODULE<72C80000 00008000 "msacm32.drv" "msacm32.pdb" 998081205 {00000000-0000-0000-0000000000000000} 1 998135414>
DBG-MODULE<72C90000 00009000 "wdmaud.drv" "wdmdrv.pdb" 0 {cc3ec71e-05c4-4e65-95271a6773e15af2} 1 1208139718>
DBG-MODULE<736D0000 0004B000 "DDRAW.dll" "ddraw.pdb" 0 {df483a83-3685-447f-9f96d93012393c34} 2 1208139639>
DBG-MODULE<73B30000 00006000 "DCIMAN32.dll" "dciman32.pdb" 0 {5b52df1b-8235-4a7b-9079b1417497d5a4} 2 1208139638>
DBG-MODULE<73E40000 00004000 "KsUser.dll" "ksuser.pdb" 0 {ed4fc742-6d02-4782-8e357e046c7d8ad5} 2 1208139653>
DBG-MODULE<73E70000 0005C000 "dsound.dll" "dsound.pdb" 0 {e6a70905-7317-41b8-80582c84083d9e60} 2 1208139701>
DBG-MODULE<746A0000 0004C000 "MSCTF.dll" "msctf.pdb" 0 {c52f0b4c-00e9-4556-ae999f228b001966} 2 1208139736>
DBG-MODULE<75250000 0002E000 "msctfime.ime" "msctfime.pdb" 0 {60228888-3af4-4453-979369233e091e64} 1 1208139737>
DBG-MODULE<76330000 0001D000 "IMM32.dll" "imm32.pdb" 0 {f7a5b5db-1332-4153-b57aaf340c77ea51} 2 1208139676>
DBG-MODULE<76620000 000B6000 "USERENV.dll" "userenv.pdb" 0 {9fee774e-5473-4779-9689d6baf9dab410} 2 1208139704>
DBG-MODULE<76740000 0000C000 "cryptdll.dll" "cryptdll.pdb" 0 {b6f842b0-da88-4502-8bc9317dd362e385} 2 1208139674>
DBG-MODULE<76AD0000 00011000 "ATL.DLL" "atl.pdb" 0 {dd005635-25a4-40c8-96aa028cfa184ae6} 1 1247857266>
DBG-MODULE<76AF0000 0002E000 "WINMM.dll" "winmm.pdb" 0 {90fc96d5-ad84-40a2-b14855895bd92ed6} 2 1208139734>
DBG-MODULE<76BF0000 0002E000 "WINTRUST.dll" "wintrust.pdb" 0 {8278c4cc-6635-458b-ae3f9277b618f6c2} 2 1261637981>
DBG-MODULE<76C50000 00028000 "IMAGEHLP.dll" "imagehlp.pdb" 0 {111d1999-88c2-49ac-a0335f467a631141} 2 1208139661>
DBG-MODULE<76D00000 00018000 "MPRAPI.dll" "mprapi.pdb" 0 {ebeffbe1-aa30-4514-b6fb6b3bdf505441} 2 1208139698>
DBG-MODULE<76D20000 00019000 "IPHLPAPI.DLL" "iphlpapi.pdb" 0 {9b09f073-003f-4ca4-8f9980b3c091448f} 2 1208139648>
DBG-MODULE<76DD0000 00025000 "adsldpc.dll" "adsldpc.pdb" 0 {c06d6868-db30-42eb-bc2d5821f9bea28f} 2 1208139630>
DBG-MODULE<76E40000 0000E000 "rtutils.dll" "rtutils.pdb" 0 {78f85ebe-5de9-4562-98b4cb8c58247bd1} 2 1208139695>
DBG-MODULE<76E50000 00012000 "rasman.dll" "rasman.pdb" 0 {1b54792b-1023-4898-83622d756f50b6bc} 2 1208139685>
DBG-MODULE<76E70000 0002F000 "TAPI32.dll" "tapi32.pdb" 0 {d13c5720-554b-441e-91e5f858f9af1d6a} 2 1208139698>
DBG-MODULE<76EA0000 0003C000 "RASAPI32.dll" "rasapi32.pdb" 0 {feddfb06-cebb-43e3-98ad39a694fb4d3d} 2 1208139681>
DBG-MODULE<76EE0000 00027000 "DNSAPI.dll" "dnsapi.pdb" 0 {f01111d1-a397-4a80-837b62abd17fbf11} 2 1299135283>
DBG-MODULE<76F20000 0002D000 "WLDAP32.dll" "wldap32.pdb" 0 {ac04bcf6-ff29-4fce-ac8b8d937cba3a17} 2 1208139718>
DBG-MODULE<76F70000 00008000 "winrnr.dll" "winrnr.pdb" 0 {9fe1a466-9b69-400f-ac821a4367aa9cc5} 2 1208139706>
DBG-MODULE<76F80000 00006000 "rasadhlp.dll" "rasadhlp.pdb" 0 {cca669b1-5828-47d0-b330d7abdb446a47} 2 1208139680>
DBG-MODULE<770F0000 0008B000 "OLEAUT32.dll" "oleaut32.pdb" 0 {e04ecb48-caed-47b2-958c3d2c1094e23f} 2 1292866330>
DBG-MODULE<773A0000 00103000 "comctl32.dll" "MicrosoftWindowsCommon-Controls-6.0.2600.6028-comctl32.pdb" 0 {e882c2c8-9072-4d59-8449e20a4fe6f07c} 1 1282579906>
DBG-MODULE<774B0000 0013E000 "ole32.dll" "ole32.pdb" 0 {0e732075-36d6-4e9c-9fb83c682ed9e585} 2 1279281901>
DBG-MODULE<778F0000 000F4000 "SETUPAPI.dll" "setupapi.pdb" 0 {9d521824-15aa-4179-960b37f4c694f90d} 2 1208139689>
DBG-MODULE<77A50000 00096000 "CRYPT32.dll" "crypt32.pdb" 0 {3d2e43bf-4ff5-446b-83957512615fd094} 2 1208139672>
DBG-MODULE<77AF0000 00012000 "MSASN1.dll" "msasn1.pdb" 0 {1aed0d31-142f-496e-83481a9bf3def1a5} 2 1252098208>
DBG-MODULE<77BA0000 00007000 "midimap.dll" "midimap.pdb" 0 {d9ae872f-0874-4c78-9e5170943bbbd10d} 1 1208139672>
DBG-MODULE<77BB0000 00015000 "MSACM32.dll" "msacm32.pdb" 0 {8256bd89-de02-4f3c-970b66b9b5e5d899} 2 1208139715>
DBG-MODULE<77BD0000 00008000 "VERSION.dll" "version.pdb" 0 {ea3d1bd3-fe65-475c-8449c8d8b0072296} 2 1208139704>
DBG-MODULE<77BE0000 00058000 "msvcrt.dll" "msvcrt.pdb" 0 {7bcf30d8-c91b-4f1b-85fa4e5589625011} 1 1208139828>
DBG-MODULE<77C40000 00025000 "msv1_0.dll" "msv1_0.pdb" 0 {41b28088-7268-4154-a0c235b55acf3b5a} 2 1252678621>
DBG-MODULE<77C90000 00032000 "ACTIVEDS.dll" "activeds.pdb" 0 {074e41e0-84c5-43f6-8034bdcdb96a3fbe} 2 1208139619>
DBG-MODULE<77DA0000 000AA000 "ADVAPI32.dll" "advapi32.pdb" 0 {f759d3f1-c661-4313-b07c84bc33f02e4d} 2 1234176704>
DBG-MODULE<77E50000 00093000 "RPCRT4.dll" "rpcrt4.pdb" 0 {1a465c67-8282-42f2-8a8c70e3b9d5c477} 2 1281948245>
DBG-MODULE<77EF0000 00049000 "GDI32.dll" "gdi32.pdb" 0 {372c0f0e-08fb-456e-ab7b4cb2b53e2795} 2 1224765415>
DBG-MODULE<77F40000 00076000 "SHLWAPI.dll" "shlwapi.pdb" 0 {483e8894-476b-412d-abc2fba7f470e39a} 2 1260264208>
DBG-MODULE<77FC0000 00011000 "Secur32.dll" "secur32.pdb" 0 {7867b3f2-8b5c-41ce-847895e3fc013dc5} 2 1245918323>
DBG-MODULE<78130000 0009B000 "MSVCR80.dll" "msvcr80.i386.pdb" 0 {7d5669c7-4314-45cd-84d149ae19fe3cd5} 1 1247366265>
DBG-MODULE<7C800000 00108000 "kernel32.dll" "kernel32.pdb" 0 {072ff0eb-54d2-4dfa-ae9d13885486ee09} 2 1237644418>
DBG-MODULE<7C910000 000B9000 "ntdll.dll" "ntdll.pdb" 0 {cefc0863-b1f8-4130-a11e0f54180cd21a} 2 1291907707>
DBG-MODULE<7E360000 00091000 "USER32.dll" "user32.pdb" 0 {d18a41b7-4e7f-458c-aaac1847e2d8bf02} 2 1208139703>
DBG-MODULE<7E670000 00821000 "SHELL32.dll" "shell32.pdb" 0 {df59c75c-a10b-4bf8-9b447bb924c4292c} 2 1295621050>

----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 00000001)

00000001: <can't read from this address>


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0012EEA8)

* = addr                            **                                *       
0012EEA0: 3C DA B2 01  00 00 00 00  46 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  <.......F.......
0012EEB0: 50 F3 12 00  AC 41 D9 00  90 85 BF 0A  15 F9 CD 3C  P....A.........<
0012EEC0: 15 02 95 3C  36 BB D0 3C  3D CB 66 00  81 CE 66 00  ...<6..<=.f...f.
0012EED0: EC EE 12 00  76 B0 66 00  08 EF 12 00  90 85 BF 0A  ....v.f.........
0012EEE0: 50 F3 12 00  02 00 00 00  03 00 00 00  40 F6 12 00  P...........@...
0012EEF0: 8C 3A 63 00  B0 20 BF 0A  08 EF 12 00  88 23 E0 00  .:c.. .......#..
0012EF00: F0 0F BB 0A  00 00 00 00  20 00 00 00  18 C0 60 A2  ........ .....`.
0012EF10: 5D E9 C9 D0  15 F7 B2 BD  D2 CA 95 80  96 F6 28 36  ].............(6
0012EF20: 9E 07 CC F9  BB 7C 50 3F  AF D6 C7 E7  00 00 00 00  .....|P?........
0012EF30: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EF40: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EF50: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EF60: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EF70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EF80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EF90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EFA0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EFB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EFC0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EFD0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EFE0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012EFF0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F000: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F010: 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F020: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F030: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  6C F0 12 00  00 00 FA 01  ........l.......
0012F040: 22 02 92 7C  2D 00 00 00  F8 0E FA 01  00 00 FA 01  "..|-...........
0012F050: 00 00 00 00  44 F0 12 00  00 00 00 00  90 F0 12 00  ....D...........
0012F060: 00 00 FA 01  22 02 92 7C  34 00 00 00  48 10 FA 01  ...."..|4...H...
0012F070: 00 00 FA 01  00 00 00 00  68 F0 12 00  60 01 00 00  ........h...`...
0012F080: AC F2 12 00  20 E9 91 7C  28 02 92 7C  FF FF FF FF  .... ..|(..|....
0012F090: A0 0F 00 00  86 10 92 7C  DB 01 92 7C  C4 00 92 7C  .......|...|...|
0012F0A0: 98 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F0B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F0C0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F0D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F0E0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F0F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F100: 00 00 00 00  00 00 9E 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F110: 05 00 00 00  36 42 E3 D9  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ....6B..........
0012F120: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 9E 02  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F130: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  ................
0012F140: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F150: 00 00 00 00  F0 26 BB 0A  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .....&..........
0012F160: 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F170: 00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F180: A0 8D C0 0A  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F190: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  08 00 00 00  80 00 00 00  ................
0012F1A0: 00 00 00 00  F0 02 FA 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F1B0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F1C0: 20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 03 FA 01  00 00 00 00   ....... .......
0012F1D0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F1E0: 00 00 00 00  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  ................
0012F1F0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F200: F0 02 FA 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F210: 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0012F220: 00 00 00 00  20 03 FA 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .... ...........
0012F230: 00 00 00 00  2D 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 80 20 00  ....-......... .
0012F240: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 27 BB 0A  00 00 00 00  .........'......
0012F250: 88 25 BB 0A  60 01 FA 01  34 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  .%..`...4.......
0012F260: 00 00 20 00  68 01 00 00  90 25 BB 0A  90 25 BB 0A  .. .h....%...%..
0012F270: 00 00 00 00  60 D5 92 0A  60 01 FA 01  00 00 00 00  ....`...`.......
0012F280: 00 00 00 00  60 D5 92 0A  A8 01 00 00  68 D5 92 0A  ....`.......h...
0012F290: 68 D5 92 0A  00 00 00 00  DC F2 12 00  40 47 41 00  h...........@GA.
0012F2A0: 00 00 FA 01  00 00 00 00  49 47 41 00  81 E6 B3 93  ........IGA.....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Percent memory used:    92
Total physical memory:  1340715008
Free physical memory:   103485440
Page file:              1994067968
Total virtual memory:   2147352576
Free virtual memory:    1865142272
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

List of running WoW processes:

Process: C:\Programme\Sylvanas\Wow.exe; pid: 1324

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0x3
Number of Processors:   2
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        15
Processor Revision:     1027
Os Version:             5.1
Os Service Pack:        3.0


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

wann tritt der Fehler auf ?


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Jedesmal wenn ich mich einloggen will   
Ab und an hab ich mal Glück und es geht  
Fehlerbeschreibung steht eine Seite vorher :-/


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

http://www.trojaner-board.de/51187-anleitung-malwarebytes-anti-malware.html

installieren , updaten , Fullscan 

danach dann mal den Bericht posten


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Garantierst du mir das das kein Virus ist? Ich habe grade Probleme damit gehabt, will nicht  wieder welche :-/


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

kann ich leider nicht


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Gib mir nen Moment, bin dabei es auszuführen


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Uff das kann aber nicht, der hat grade mal 8 Min durchsucht un 77 Funde?????


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Da hast du den bericht: 

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200
www.malwarebytes.org

Datenbank Version: 6946

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

25.06.2011 17:11:09
Mallwarrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee

Art des Suchlaufs: Quick-Scan
Durchsuchte Objekte: 169007
Laufzeit: 18 Minute(n), 53 Sekunde(n)

Infizierte Speicherprozesse: 0
Infizierte Speichermodule: 0
Infizierte Registrierungsschlüssel: 87
Infizierte Registrierungswerte: 3
Infizierte Dateiobjekte der Registrierung: 0
Infizierte Verzeichnisse: 18
Infizierte Dateien: 26

Infizierte Speicherprozesse:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Speichermodule:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Registrierungsschlüssel:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{0D82ACD6-A652-4496-A298-2BDE705F4227} (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{7025E484-D4B0-441a-9F0B-69063BD679CE} (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{8258B35C-05B8-4c0e-9525-9BCCC70F8F2D} (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{A89256AD-EC17-4a83-BEF5-4B8BC4F39306} (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{09325003-167C-483d-A4BA-8B3122ABB432} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F1A1892C-2A6C-4817-98B4-FF81443CBA20} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E25DA6D6-C365-46CF-ABAF-DC5893135D7A} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.HbGuru.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.HbGuru (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{100EB1FD-D03E-47fd-81F3-EE91287F9465} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E343EDFC-1E6C-4cb5-AA29-E9C922641C80} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D8560AC2-21B5-4C1A-BDD4-BD12BC83B082} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.RprtCtrl.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.RprtCtrl (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{100EB1FD-D03E-47FD-81F3-EE91287F9465} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{100EB1FD-D03E-47FD-81F3-EE91287F9465} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{100EB1FD-D03E-47FD-81F3-EE91287F9465} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20EA9658-6BC3-4599-A87D-6371FE9295FC} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.HbAx.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.HbAx (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2721A8E5-BFDB-4562-9912-9E0531CA616C} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5FE0CEAE-CB69-40af-A323-40F94257DACB} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{65A16874-2ED0-460E-A547-5FE2EC3A13A7} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.MozillaPSExecuter.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.MozillaPSExecuter (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{396CFC12-932D-496b-A0A8-5D7201E105E1} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{573F4ABB-A1A2-44ed-9BA9-A8DAD40AAC46} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{71E02280-5212-45C3-B174-4D5A35DA254F} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.MozillaNvgtnTrpr.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.MozillaNvgtnTrpr (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DD76B7B-6423-4df0-9A07-84A6CAD973A0} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Dwnldr.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Dwnldr (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{74C22317-5B90-471f-9AD2-FEC049870A16} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Scopes.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Scopes (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7F6CFB6A-9227-4bb8-B941-F2B067E76F51} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.TriggerImmidiateOrRandomTS.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.TriggerImmidiateOrRandomTS (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A16AD1E9-F69A-45af-9462-B1C286708842} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.IEButtonA.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.IEButtonA (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A7CDDCDC-BEEB-4685-A062-978F5E07CEEE} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.HbInfoBand.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.HbInfoBand (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{A7CDDCDC-BEEB-4685-A062-978F5E07CEEE} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{A7CDDCDC-BEEB-4685-A062-978F5E07CEEE} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{AB0EE208-DF60-4fa7-A617-C4269760033E} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Reporter.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Reporter (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C9CCBB35-D123-4a31-AFFC-9B2933132116} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.IEButton.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.IEButton (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E12AEAB6-7D12-4c07-8E36-5892EFB4DAFB} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.TriggerImmidiate.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.TriggerImmidiate (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E2F2C137-A782-4fb5-81AF-086156F5EB0A} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.AsyncReporter.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.AsyncReporter (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F1D06C9F-51F0-4476-BEDE-5DDF91BE304E} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.ReportData.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.ReportData (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F3A32DF2-7413-4fb1-B575-1AC920A17B76} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.TriggerOnceInDay.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.TriggerOnceInDay (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{ACC62306-9A63-4864-BD2F-C8825D2D7EA6} (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{21BA420E-161C-413A-B21E-4E42AE1F4226} (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{CDCA70D8-C6A6-49EE-9BED-7429D6C477A2} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8AD9AD05-36BE-4E40-BA62-5422EB0D02FB} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{D136987F-E1C4-4CCC-A220-893DF03EC5DF} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C5428486-50A0-4A02-9D20-520B59A9F9B2} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{C5428486-50A0-4A02-9D20-520B59A9F9B2} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C5428486-50A0-4A02-9D20-520B59A9F9B3} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{C5428486-50A0-4A02-9D20-520B59A9F9B3} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{A078F691-9C07-4AF2-BF43-35E79EECF8B7} (Adware.Softomate) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{89F88394-3828-4d03-A0CF-8203604C3DA6} (Adware.Hotbar) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{D4233F04-1789-483c-A137-731E8F113DD5} (Adware.Hotbar) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Stock (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShopperReports.Stock.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\BRNstIE.DLL (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\CmndFF.DLL (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\mozillaps.dll (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\Pltfrm.DLL (Adware.ClickPotato) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\ShopperReports3 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ShopperReports3 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_QUESTSCAN_SERVICE (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\QuestScan Service (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.

Infizierte Registrierungswerte:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform\ShopperReports 3.1.69.0 (Adware.HotBar) -> Value: ShopperReports 3.1.69.0 -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform\SRS_IT_E8790677B0765A5637AF97 (Malware.Trace) -> Value: SRS_IT_E8790677B0765A5637AF97 -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions\ShopperReports@ShopperReports.com (ShopperReports) -> Value: ShopperReports@ShopperReports.com -> No action taken.

Infizierte Dateiobjekte der Registrierung:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Verzeichnisse:
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\db (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\dwld (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\report (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\res1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\db (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\dwld (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\report (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\res1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\startmenü\programme\shopperreports (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096} (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\chrome (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\defaults (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\defaults\preferences (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.

Infizierte Dateien:
c:\RECYCLER\s-1-5-21-606747145-1644491937-1417001333-1004\Dc851.dll (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\RECYCLER\s-1-5-21-606747145-1644491937-1417001333-1004\Dc852.dll (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\RECYCLER\s-1-5-21-606747145-1644491937-1417001333-1004\Dc854.dll (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\RECYCLER\s-1-5-21-606747145-1644491937-1417001333-1004\Dc855.exe (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\questscan\questscan.exe (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\Config.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\db\Aliases.dbs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\db\Sites.dbs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\dwld\whitelist.xip (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\report\aggr_storage.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\report\send_storage.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\Firefox\cs\res1\whitelist.dbs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\Config.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\db\Aliases.dbs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\db\Sites.dbs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\dwld\whitelist.xip (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\report\aggr_storage.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\report\send_storage.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\Ricarda\anwendungsdaten\shopperreports3\IE\cs\res1\whitelist.dbs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\startmenü\programme\shopperreports\About Us.lnk (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\startmenü\programme\shopperreports\customer support.lnk (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\startmenü\programme\shopperreports\shopperreports uninstall instructions.lnk (Adware.ShopperReports) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\chrome.manifest (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\install.rdf (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\chrome\questscan.jar (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\programme\mozilla firefox\extensions\{f0e1168a-b4b5-484c-b77e-0d28e6b64096}\defaults\preferences\prefs.js (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

ach Mist was vergessen 

starte mal Wow bis zum Login Screen aber nicht einloggen 

wieder auf den Desktop wechseln und Malwarebytes Vollständigen Scan


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2011)

na dann entfern mal die adware


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Naja das kann sich ja nur um Stunden handeln so viel Mist wie ich auf dem Computer habe :-/


----------



## Palimbula (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich deinen ersten Post richtig verstanden habe, ist es auch nicht verwunderlich wenn soviel Mal-/AdWare gefunden wurde.

Du hast die Mal-/AdWare entfernt und _*anschliessend *_die Systemwiederherstellung benutzt


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

japp


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

am besten wie oben geschrieben WoW starten bis Login Bildschirm auf den Desktop wechseln und Vollständigen Scan machen 

dann nochmal Bericht posten

danach muss man evtl. noch andere Massnahmen unternehmen wie z.b. mit RKill und Combofix


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Was ist das ?
Ich hab den am laufen aber glaube das wird noch Stunden dauern. 500GB zu überprüfen dauert seine Zeit


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Der is übrigens seit 1 Stunde und 40 Minuten dabei und hat noch keinen Fund


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Es hat jetzt wieder geklappt neu einzuloggen. Aber keien Ahnung ob das jetzt nen glückstreffer war und ich trau mich net es wieder auszumachen ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juni 2011)

Nur eine kleine Bitte:

Editier deine Postings, wenn keiner zwischendurch gepostet hat. Danke.


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Noch eine Frage. 
Im Task Manager laufen zwei Dinge die unheimlich an Speicher ziehen. Einmal 

->plugin-container.exe
und dann mein Firefiox mit 250K  obwohl ich nur 2 Foren auf habe.


auch frage ich mich was vssc ist was zwar nur 5k zieht aber naja sonst glaub nit da war


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juni 2011)

Firefox ist teilweise wirklich Speicherhungrig.
Plugin-container.exe ist u.a. für Flash im Firefox zuständig.

vssc.exe ist der Volume Shadow Copy Service.

PS: Du meinst nicht 250K sondern sicherlich 250 MB


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

Plug-in Container und firefox weil du evtl. viele Addons , Plugins laufen hast

vssc oder vss*v*c ?

oh mein FF momentan 315MB


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

VSSC läuft. Hmm ok nun ist mir auch mein WoW wieder abgeschmiert -.- diesmal aber im Spiel.... Ohh man


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juni 2011)

VieraRicarda schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage.
> Im Task Manager laufen zwei Dinge die unheimlich an Speicher ziehen. Einmal
> 
> ->plugin-container.exe
> ...


Beides einfach bei google eingeben hilft ungemein.

Ersteres ist ein Firefox Plugin.

Zweites könnte ein Trojaner sein. Also war wohl nix mit Systembereinigung^^
http://www.spywareli...1-vssc.exe.html


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

hast du erst wieder angefangen oder seit wann treten die Probleme auf ?


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

*lach* ok das coole ist ich kann jetzt zwar einloggen, aber nu stürzt mein wow im Game oder im Einloggbildschirm ab.

Ne ich starte WoW nebenbei. Die Virenprogramme laufen immernoch.

Einmal dein programm da und AVIRA läuft auf höchster Sicherheitsstufe auch noch.
Nacher lasse ich nochmal Spybot drüber laufen. Schauen was der findet.

@Dagonzo ne ist noch nicht bereinigt, beide Programme haben nur nach 2 Stunden laufzeit immernochnicht gefunden. Avira ist aber auch erst bei 50% das andere hat keien Info dafür


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juni 2011)

Also solange das da ist, würde ich mich nicht versuchen in WoW einzuloggen. Sonst wird dir noch der Account geklaut!


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Hab Authentificator oder wie man das schreibt


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

VieraRicarda schrieb:


> Ne ich starte WoW nebenbei. Die Virenprogramme laufen immernoch.
> 
> Einmal dein programm da und AVIRA läuft auf höchster Sicherheitsstufe auch noch.
> Nacher lasse ich nochmal Spybot drüber laufen. Schauen was der findet.



nich gut 

alles der Reihe nach am besten den Avira Guard auch erstmal deaktivieren


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juni 2011)

VieraRicarda schrieb:


> Hab Authentificator oder wie man das schreibt


Naja gut ok. Obwohl auch der nicht 100% sicher ist. Aber wird schon schief gehen^^


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

ok hhab avira auf pause gemacht


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2011)

VieraRicarda schrieb:


> ok hhab avira auf pause gemacht



Glaube "Pause" ist nicht dasselbe wie deaktivieren.
Am besten das Programm komplett abschalten.

Bei so einer Sache musste ein Scan Programm nach dem andern durchlaufen lassen, alles auf einmal ist nicht sinnvoll. Da musst du halt die Zeit mal abwarten die es dauert. ^^


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

mhh...Wenn das nit so ewig dauern würde wärs mir ja egal :-/


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

nicht so ungeduldig


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Hier der Malwarebyte'-Anti Malware Bericht:
_______________________________________________

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200
www.malwarebytes.org

Datenbank Version: 6946

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

25.06.2011 23:05:29
Adwareeeee

Art des Suchlaufs: Vollständiger Suchlauf (C:\|)
Durchsuchte Objekte: 324596
Laufzeit: 4 Stunde(n), 14 Minute(n), 14 Sekunde(n)

Infizierte Speicherprozesse: 0
Infizierte Speichermodule: 0
Infizierte Registrierungsschlüssel: 0
Infizierte Registrierungswerte: 0
Infizierte Dateiobjekte der Registrierung: 0
Infizierte Verzeichnisse: 0
Infizierte Dateien: 5

Infizierte Speicherprozesse:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Speichermodule:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Registrierungsschlüssel:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Registrierungswerte:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Dateiobjekte der Registrierung:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Verzeichnisse:
(Keine bösartigen Objekte gefunden)

Infizierte Dateien:
c:\system volume information\_restore{c426c07c-242d-4e40-a7a7-346c1b1c5b62}\RP108\A0118113.exe (Adware.Agent.ZGen) -> No action taken.
c:\system volume information\_restore{c426c07c-242d-4e40-a7a7-346c1b1c5b62}\RP102\A0116631.exe (Adware.QuestScan) -> No action taken.
c:\system volume information\_restore{c426c07c-242d-4e40-a7a7-346c1b1c5b62}\RP103\A0116664.exe (Adware.Agent.ZGen) -> No action taken.
c:\system volume information\_restore{c426c07c-242d-4e40-a7a7-346c1b1c5b62}\RP105\A0116742.exe (Adware.Agent.ZGen) -> No action taken.
c:\system volume information\_restore{c426c07c-242d-4e40-a7a7-346c1b1c5b62}\RP105\A0116779.exe (Adware.Agent.ZGen) -> No action taken.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Das wars auch schon. Lasse nunn och Avira durchlaufen


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

das liegt jetzt alles noch in der Systemwiederherstellung 

am besten mal deaktiviren


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

Hmmmm und wie deaktiviere ich die??


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2011)

http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/nosysrec.html


----------



## VieraRicarda (25. Juni 2011)

OK danke habs deaktiviert

Generell erstmal Total Lieben Dank an alle die so toll geholfen haben. Hoffe es hilft. schauen wies bei Avira nu noch aussieht aber des wird noch dauern


----------



## muehe (26. Juni 2011)

ansonsten hilft nur System neu aufsetzen und absichern 

aktuelle Treiber etc. installieren , Rechner mal entstauben (auspinseln , aussaugen)


----------



## VieraRicarda (26. Juni 2011)

Bisher gehts, Spiele seit ein paar Stunden ohne error =) Aus und einloggen habe ich aber noch nicht getestet =)


----------



## muehe (26. Juni 2011)

ändere am besten noch deine Passwörter Email , Email für WoW , WoW PW etc.


----------



## VieraRicarda (27. Juni 2011)

Grünes Licht es geht wieder alles 
Dankeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

